# Thread Closed



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Mods, please close thread, app is no longer supported, thank you.


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Sensei!


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

This joint OS awesome. Thanks

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

colors are odd but good work tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Beta 5 is out.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Beta 5 is out.


Where can we get it?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Where can we get it?


Beta 5 is here http://tapatalk.com/forum/index.php?threads/9618/#post-54808 and feedback goes here http://tapatalk.com/forum/index.php?threads/9639/


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

Just curious is that why beta 4 doesn't work anymore? Won't let me connect to any forums. Had to revert back.

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi_Shwan (Oct 10, 2011)

d3athb4dishonor said:


> Just curious is that why beta 4 doesn't work anymore? Won't let me connect to any forums. Had to revert back.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk


Perhaps because beta 5 was released? I can't connect to any forums either.

Sent from my AOKP Toro Galaxy Nexus


----------

